# How sad



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Today I decided to clean up my frog room and rearrange my shelves. Well, while spinning one of the shelves, I saw something in the false bottom of my Costa Rican auratus tank. 










Poor little guy. It's pretty cool to see my first tank-raised froglet, but pretty sad that this little guy won't be able to make it. I can't justify tearing down an entire tank and stressing out four frogs to save this little guy. For the life of me I can't figure out how they even got a tadpole down there. I always seal up my false bottoms, and I'm pretty diligent about making sure there isn't any cracks or gaps to be gotten into. I'll have to be even more diligent in the future. They never cease to amaze and perplex me. 

Just thought I would share my sad little moment.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Your sure that's not one of the frogs from the tank? It looks like it is a bit old to have been down there long enough to morph out. I am only a lurker thus far so can't say for sure.


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

I've torn apart an established tank for far less. It's a good excuse to build a new one, which I always look forward to finding.


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Your callousness is most impressive. I would not be able to sleep at night knowing an animal in my own care was destined to drown, thanks to my own blunder, and especially if it was fully in my capacity to remedy the situation. But then, that is just me.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Seems like you could pull up a corner somewhere. Post a FTS so we can see why it's impossible for you to rescue that frog and maybe we will stop gnashing our teeth in your direction.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Pacblu202 said:


> Your sure that's not one of the frogs from the tank? It looks like it is a bit old to have been down there long enough to morph out. I am only a lurker thus far so can't say for sure.


Hah. Yeah I'm sure man. He looks like he's about a day or two from morphing. 

I'm trying to figure out a way to get to him without a total tear down.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

You wrote to ''save this one''.If it is still alive how could you not stress out the others to save it.If that one made its way there then you would have to think that others could find their way in there too,if not already.As far as I'm concerned it's a no brainer,They will breed again.The stress you put them through will be minimal compared to if they find their way into the false bottom.I personally would tear it down to make sure the tank is safe.Just my opinion!


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

the time it took to take the pic, upload it, post it and start this thread the frog could have been out.

ODDLOT Quote - "one made its way there then you would have to think that others could find their way in there too"

agreed, If one got down others will. 

Sorry but seeing the frog is alive and that your going to let it drown is pretty sh!tty in my opinion.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow. Ok. Put down your pitch forks. I got the frog out 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Even if the frog is dead already which I think we've come to the conclusion that it's not, I would still get it out. Do you know how bad that will start to smell just rotting in the water.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you! Now, get that frog a sandwich!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JasonE said:


> Wow. Ok. Put down your pitch forks. I got the frog out 30 minutes ago.


Thank you. Poor little guy is looking pretty skinny. He needs some springtails in a hurry for some easy hunting. I would put him by himself for a while till he fills out.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

frogface said:


> Thank you! Now, get that frog a sandwich!


I set him up on his own with some springs. He's out hunting. I siliconed the entire false bottom. It'll have to sit for a few days before the group can go back in. Unfortunately, I broke the glass top throughout the process, so I'll have to replace that Monday. Worth the cost to ease my conscience.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Hahaha good! That sucks about the top though. Oh well. You saved a life today


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I went through this 3 weeks ago in a "new" 10 gallon vert that I put my new orange sirensis into. I looked down into the false bottom, and theres one of my new sirensis doing the backstoke. The tank was growing in well and looked great, but it wasnt even a second guess what I had to do. That tank had to come apart. I spent hours ripping it apart and remaking a new false bottom with not the slightest gap. We create the enviroments our frogs are FORCED to live in. Its our duty and responsibility to ensure not ony their survival, but that they flourish in our care. I'm glad you rescued that little guy, but couldnt belive you were even contemplating leavign him down there.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Trust me Jason , you did the right thing. Somethime`s people can be a little harsh, it`s nothing personal it`s just these frogs are our lives..plain and simple.
About 2 months ago I rescued 2 baby Cobalts from a pet store who were in the same condition as your`s because I couldn`t sleep at night or concentrate at work.
They are now fat and healthy in their own tank and lovin life.
This is how we roll.

John


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> I went through this 3 weeks ago in a "new" 10 gallon vert that I put my new orange sirensis into. I looked down into the false bottom, and theres one of my new sirensis doing the backstoke. The tank was growing in well and looked great, but it wasnt even a second guess what I had to do. That tank had to come apart. I spent hours ripping it apart and remaking a new false bottom with not the slightest gap. We create the enviroments our frogs are FORCED to live in. Its our duty and responsibility to ensure not ony their survival, but that they flourish in our care. I'm glad you rescued that little guy, but couldnt belive you were even contemplating leavign him down there.


It took about 3 minutes after seeing him that I changed my mind. I should have never thought twice about it. I love my frogs. I do everything to ensure their survival. Why did I even think about leaving him? I don't know. At firs I wasn't 100% sure he was alive. Once I saw him swim, I realized what I had to do. I'm glad everyone got on me. I removed the frog before I found out, but it shows a lot of character in the members here. 

I hope this little guy makes it. I've seen him eat, but he is still extremely emaciated.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

We got on you because you`re one of us. Live and learn my friend..no one said it would be easy. 
Your frog is eating, don`t forget the Calcium and Vitamins. When/if he makes it he will become a very special pet for you.
Good Luck

John


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

JasonE said:


> It took about 3 minutes after seeing him that I changed my mind. I should have never thought twice about it. I love my frogs. I do everything to ensure their survival. Why did I even think about leaving him? I don't know. At firs I wasn't 100% sure he was alive. Once I saw him swim, I realized what I had to do. I'm glad everyone got on me. I removed the frog before I found out, but it shows a lot of character in the members here.
> 
> I hope this little guy makes it. I've seen him eat, but he is still extremely emaciated.


You could try finding some Pin head crickets to add to his diet. They might help fattin him up.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Don`t bombard it with food. small amounts at a time as not to stress him out. A piece fruit/bannana set inside will attract the insects to one spot so they won`t be crawling all over him, and don`t forget the suppliments.

John


----------



## koldshot (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like I am late to this thread and it has been mentioned, but for my false bottom I put two layers of screen, fold it down and then run a generous bead of caulk around all edges to ensure a good seal.


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Update?....Please.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

koldshot said:


> Looks like I am late to this thread and it has been mentioned, but for my false bottom I put two layers of screen, fold it down and then run a generous bead of caulk around all edges to ensure a good seal.


I'm hoping you mean silicone. Caulk is not vivarium safe.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

volsgirl said:


> Update?....Please.


He's doing "ok." He's undersized and it doesn't look like he's taken a flie yet, but he's still taking springs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

See if he'll eat some ff larvae. That should put some meat on him.


----------

